# my 22 month old



## Matt1705 (23 Sep 2012)

We've also got him one of those seats for the back of the bike but I haven't tried that yet


----------



## Matt1705 (23 Sep 2012)

Not quite worked out how to upload pics yet lol


----------



## arallsopp (24 Sep 2012)

Awesome.
Wooden floors + balance bike = WIN.
My eldest (Ted, 4) used this combination to great effect, and was riding with pedals by the time he was 3 1/4. His younger sister (27 months) has already started borrowing his old bike, as he's on one with gears now.... 

Good times ahead!


----------



## trampyjoe (24 Sep 2012)

Nice one, hopefully my little 'un will be on a balance bike soon.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Oct 2012)

That's great!
I have a 20-mth-old. He's mastered his 'car' - forwards and backwards, and turning corners. Time for a balance bike, and see if he takes to it.
Not being 'competitive dad', honest


----------

